

The Men Who Made Dark Souls Whole - mcantor
http://www.giantbomb.com/news/the-men-who-made-dark-souls-whole/4406/

======
stephengillie
The title has much mystique. The article is about the porting of Dark Souls to
PC.

~~~
zmonkeyz
The port is not the point of the article. The fact that two fans (not
developers of the game) used their knowledge to have it play at a higher
resolution with other adjustable effects and break the framerate cap. The
making it 'whole' speaks to PC gamers and what they expect out of games these
days. To have a PC game locked at 720p @ 30fps is unacceptable to most PC
gamers.

